# Como saber si puedo instalar gentoo en una PC All In One

## joker22

Buenas, una pregunta me estoy por comprar una pc all in one y queria saber como fijarme si gentoo puede correr sin problemas en la pc antes de tratar de instalarlo ya que me viene con windows 7 y quiero sacarlo y mandarle gentoo, alguna idea? pregunto esto por el tema de los drivers voy a preguntar los detalles del hardware y queria saber donde fijarme el tema de los drivers

desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## agdg

Gentoo no precisa nada especial. Y actualmente no existen problemas serios con el hardware en Linux. Tal vez puedas encontrar problemas con dispositivos concretos como paneles táctiles o incluso la webcam. Si quieres asegurarte tendrás que buscar información sobre cada componente.

----------

## cameta

Yo aconsejo probar con un live dvd, si eso arranca significa que podrás hacer funcionar gentoo.

A veces hay sorpresas desagradables, yo una vez me encontré con  una placa que no la reconocia.

----------

## joker22

bien gracias cameta queria evitar eso, voy a probar con el live cd y veo como va, gracias a  los 2  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

A veces con las placas ocurre que incluso el mismo modelo lleva chips diferentes.

----------

## i92guboj

Por mucho que linux sea mi sistema personal (de forma exclusiva) yo soy algo más pesimista.

Problemas es fácil seguir encontrando en cuanto te sales de una configuración básica estándar. Los hay de dos tipos: dispositivos que son completamente no usables, y aquellos que funcionan sin todas sus capacidades.

Entre los primeros es fácil encontrar impresoras, escáneres, lectores DNIe, cámaras web... por poner algunos ejemplos. El más reciente que me ha tocado a mi es un lector DNIe Woxter.

Entre los segundos... bueno, hay de todo y en cantidad. Raro es el driver de impresora para CUPS que ofrece todas las opciones de calibrado y control de que la impresora es capaz. Muchas veces hay alternativas propietarias, pero entonces estás atado a la versión del kernel y/o las librerías que el fabricante de la impresora decida soportar.

Pero en realidad tampoco hay que ir tan lejos. Simplemente mirando al mercado de las tarjetas gráficas, si buscas cosas como VDPAU, CUDA, y demás florituras vas a tener problemas de todo tipo, según versiones de kernel y chips de que se trate. Los drivers abiertos por norma general son estables y funcionan muy bien, aunque no soportan este tipo de funcionalidades exóticas, por desgracia, e incluso el rendimiento en 3d es (aún hoy) un problema para ellos en muchos casos.

Los SAIs muchas veces tampoco ofrecen utilidades ni módulos de control para los kernels de linux (aunque lógicamente la funcionalidad básica se puede usar, es cuestión solo de enchufar el equipo al SAI y el SAI a la red...).

Ya hace más de una década que uso exclusivamente linux en mis máquinas personales, pero eso no me impide mirar las cosas con objetividad. Aparte del consejo del livecd, que vale para hacer un test básico, te recomiendo que le des un repaso a todos los gadgets que tengas guardados en cajones y los pruebes con linux, incluyendo lectores de tarjetas variados, cámaras, móviles, impresoras, webcams, televisiones, interfaces wifi, tarjetas de sonido usb o grabadoras de cualquier tipo, y, en definitiva, todo lo que se pueda enchufar de alguna forma al pc... solo para evitar sorpresas desagradables.

Desgraciadamente, hay que seguir mirando (y muy bien) el hardware que se va a comprar, si eres usuario de linux. La cosa ha mejorado mucho, pero está lejos del punto en el que se pueda comprar algo a ciegas confiando en que va a funcionar en linux.

No tengo experiencia con los all in one que comentas, pero yo me aseguraría antes de comprar.

----------

## DYNBM

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Por mucho que linux sea mi sistema personal (de forma exclusiva) yo soy algo más pesimista.
> 
> Problemas es fácil seguir encontrando en cuanto te sales de una configuración básica estándar. Los hay de dos tipos: dispositivos que son completamente no usables, y aquellos que funcionan sin todas sus capacidades.
> 
> Entre los primeros es fácil encontrar impresoras, escáneres, lectores DNIe, cámaras web... por poner algunos ejemplos. El más reciente que me ha tocado a mi es un lector DNIe Woxter.
> ...

 

Lo que tú señalas es totalmente cierto. "La creatividad nace de la angustia como el día nace de la noche oscura", justamente son todos esos problemas los que nos hacen aprender y tener un mayor conocimiento acerca de cómo funcionan las cosas. Lo bueno es que hay distribuciones como Ubuntu, que facilitan las cosas para los recién llegados. Mientras más seamos, mientras más lo usemos, sucederá que finalmente podremos tener todas las soluciones a los pequeños grandes detalles.

Saludos a Todos !

----------

